# Help from Sedona experts!



## senorak (Jan 11, 2006)

I have an exchange for Aug. 2006 at *Arroyo Roble * (2BR).  Just found out that my beloved great aunt is coming East for a weeklong visit the same week that we have scheduled for AR.  Checked to see if anything else available at AR in July or Aug., but nothing so far.  However, using another week, (a VRI resort), I can exchange for a 2BR at either *Villas of Sedona * or *Sedona Springs Resort * .  We definitely need 2BR, since we are a family of 5.  
After reading so many positive reviews re:  AR, we were very excited to get that resort.  Should I consider switching weeks/resorts, and be able to visit w/ my aunt.....or is AR the best of the 3 mentioned resorts?  We also have one night booked at "El Tovar" in the Grand Canyon....so that would need to be changed, too.  NOt sure if I can snag another room at ET at this date.
Any info on Villas of Sedona and/or Sedona Springs Resort would be much appreciated.  I need to make a decision soon.  Thanks.

DEB


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 11, 2006)

Are you her only niece, is she leaving you her estate, hey only YOU can decide.  Villas of Sedona and/or Sedona Springs are fine.


----------



## janmeyer (Jan 11, 2006)

*Sedona Springs/Villas of Sedona*

Both Sedona Springs and Villas of Sedona are great.  A two bedroom at Sedona Springs is a one bedroom with a studio lock-out.  Sedona Springs units are very large with a loft (with sofa sleeper).  Master bedroom (king bed) is upstairs with very large bath.  Lock-out unit has king bed with mini kitchen (microwave, under counter refrigerator).  All of the two bedroms that we have stayed in at Villas of Sedona have one bedroom up and one bedroom down.  Bathrooms are not as large.  My first choice would be Sedona Springs.  Have fun on your visit to Sedona.


----------



## Lee B (Jan 12, 2006)

Villas of Sedona and Sedona Springs are adjacent and guests can use shared facilities.  Springs is newer and probably a little nicer.  It's very modern and bright, more so than AR.  OTOH, AR is in the nicer location:  right on Oak Creek and walking distance from downtown.

Springs and Villas are in the burbs, maybe five minutes drive away.


----------



## senorak (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info.  Sounds like any of the 3 resorts would be fine.  I was just worried that if I cancelled AR, my options for a "home base" would not be as spacious/well located.  Have to talk things over w/ the family and see if they prefer to switch to Sedona Springs....or keep our AR week.

No, I am not the "only niece".  However, my great-aunt lives in CA....and we don't get to see her too often.  She is getting older (just turned 80), and only comes back East every few years.  If I can swing things so that we can have time to visit w/ her....and still head to Sedona, that would be great.

DEB


----------



## eal (Jan 12, 2006)

*I have stayed at all three...*

and I own at Villas of Sedona.   Arroyo Roble is on the creek and right downtown, but the units are rather dark.  Villas and Springs are much brighter and the furnishings are more southwestern rather than early Boston Tea Party like AR.  You will love Sedona and any of these three resorts will be a pleasure to stay at.  

Have a great tripl.


----------



## senorak (Jan 12, 2006)

I did change my reservations from Arroyo Roble to Sedona Springs Resort (switched to one week earlier than the original plan).  Nothing at AR was available....although the description of SS sounds like a roomier unit?  Also had to change our reservations at the Grand Canyon....and was able to snag a "manager's suite" there (upgrade from a deluxe room).  Thanks to everyone for the info on Sedona area TS.

DEB


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 13, 2006)

Deb, we just bought at Sedona Springs (sight unseen).  Can you please let us know how you like it after your trip?

Thanks,

Anne


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 13, 2006)

Thought I'd take my son up for an overnighter at Sedona (and to finish off all the coupons the Pointe gave me in December)  and when I called the Villas of Sedona, wound up with bonus time at Poco.  The Villas of Sedona are undergoing renovation which will probably last through March.  It'll be very nice when it's done. You only have to read the reviews to know about Poco.


----------

